# River Trip Vegetarian Meals



## bwest (Mar 13, 2008)

We're going on the Grand Canyon and struggling for good, easy vegetarian meals. We don't want meat substitutes (tofu). Also, your favorite Dutch oven recipes!!


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Are you cooking them separately, or do you mean vegetarian meals that non veg. will like?


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Chili relleno in the DO
Yummy!


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Some of my favorites:
sweet potato & black bean enchiladas (Dutch oven)
veggies with spicy peanut sauce
Pasta with tomato based sauce with walnuts
red lentil (cooks quickly!) curry
Armenian lentil stew with egg plant and apricots
polenta veggie lasagna (Dutch)
tamales - make and freeze beforehand - we chipped the last of ours out of the cooler on night 17 at Mile 222 camp.
Veg and nut cobbler (Dutch)
Three bean chili + cornbread (Dutch)
Cottage pie (Dutch)


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

My ultra lazy veggie recipe is to chop up preferred veggies and mushrooms, lather in olive oil and salt and pepper, wrap in aluminum foil, toss on hot coals in fire. No dishes. Pack it out.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

If you are looking for DO veg recipes, just about any baked item in Mollie Katzen's the enchanted broccoli forrest is great, but the greatness is even more improved by adding bacon!


----------



## sea hag (Mar 24, 2006)

Would all beer count as vegetarian?


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Veggie Chili, most meat eater don't realize there is no meat until you tell them.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

sea hag said:


> Would all beer count as vegetarian?


it is in my book!


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

sea hag said:


> Would all beer count as vegetarian?


It depends if it was cleared using isinglass made from fish bladder.


----------

